# JBJ Regulator: How to setup?



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

okay my 5lbs Tank is already filled with co2, Now what will i do, how will i set up the whole system? whats is the recommend PSI? Im Using JBJ Regultor


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome to the world of Pressurized CO2.

* 1.* Crack open the CO2 cylinder to blow anything that's left over on the valve.

* 2.* Stick the Regulator on the cylinder with the plastic washer in between the regulator and valve. Use a wrench and tighten as tight as possible. Once you do that you'll be able to open the CO2 cylinder completely.

* **The tank pressure guage (left) should read around 700-1000 psi. Probably closer to 1000 since it's recently filled. But it will vary depending on temperature.

* ***The working pressure guage (right) is fixed on the JBJ and you won't have to adjust it. It will read around 30-40 psi which is good. It should be noted that you can increase or decrease the psi by tightening or loosening the nut in the center (the one with the JBJ label).

* 3.* After that use the needle valve to get the bubble rate you desire. 2 bps is a good place to start. Congrats on your new Pressurized CO2 setup.

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks, got it, oh how long this 5lbs co2 last? It will be open 8 hours daily i plug it to the timer of my Lights


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Around 6-7 months. Will vary dependiing on injection rate, but it sound last about that long on average.

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

hmmm, this is odd, my PSI reads 600 and the other gauge reads 35 PSI, is the 600 normal


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If it's cold in your house and the cylinder is cold, your psi would read around 700. 600 is a little low, but again, it could just be the temperature causing the variation.

Another potential issue would be that the tank has a large leak somewhere causing the cylinder to empty, thereby dropping the tank's PSI. Do a soap and water test, and wipe all the connections to see if any of the connections foam/bubble for a leak. Specific areas to check: cylinder and Regulator connection, bubble counter areas, and whatever other areas you think might have a potential leak.

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

the tank is cold, but i dont know if that affect it, i damp a wet papertowel with dishwasher and water on it, i dont see any leak on the Following areas. Hmmm... 600 PSI means that i need to refill the tank. Thats too low, Im wondering where i refill my tank, if they fully refill it, the guy get my tank and after 1-2 mins its done  , So i have no problem with Regulator all Guages are working properly


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

I plug the regulator and it suddenly read 700 PSI, still low for the ideal PSI, i wonder why is it the tank or my regultor


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The refilling usually only takes a few minutes (5 minutes). I believe the cold temperature of the room and tank are playing a role in why the readings are low. But you may have a point if the refiller didn't completely load the cylinder. 

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

What's this I hear about blowing out the low pressure guage? Do I have to close any valves or the needle valve or anything before I screw the regulator onto the CO2 tank?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

well when i put my JBJ the needle valve is open all the way,

Jonh so this mean that my Regulator is Fine, noting to worry? just confirming cause i read a lot post about problem with JBJ Regulator


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cooper be sure that the regulator is screwed on a tight as possible on the cylinder (which sounds like you already have checked). This will help stop the fluctuation of PSI from a leaking cylinder connection. Unplug your solenoid. Close the needle valve, and plug the solenoid back in, then slowly open the needle valve.

The needle valve should be closed before plugging in the solenoid and opening the tank valve. This will allow the pressure to fill the regulator, setting the tank pressure. Once you open the cylinder, plug in the solenoid, and then slowly open the needle valve. This is the process in which I setup my Azoo Regulator which is very similar to the JBJ.

I looked into the temperature and pressure relationship for CO2. At room temperature of about 60 degrees lliquid CO2 will yield a pressure of about 800 PSI on a recently filled tank. I'm guessing your house is warmer than that, so techincally it should be around 800 or so. So maybe the cylinder is not as full as you stated earlier or you set it up improperly.



-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Great post. Gotta keep this one referenced for when I setup my JBJ. =)


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just came across this thread. Yes, I second that! John did a great job explaining it\\/


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

I did what you suggested Jonh but still its 700 PSI, im really depress right now, if the regulator has the problem i cant return it back cause i just bought it here at the forum. But the previous owner told me that its still in good condition. I check every step, i tighten the nut, actually the Regultor is now on slant position because of my tightening. I check for leak and i found 1 but i already fix it, i also check all the connection and its fine (I use Soapy and Windex method) The last suspect is my Refilling station. When i refill my tank i dont feel any weight gain, i have an aluminum tank. hmmm... or im 1 of the lucky person who got a Bad JBJ Regulator??// (No way, cause if this happen im dead, i cant afford new one and no way i can find a used one instantly)

How many PSI before i considered a Refill? i will try other refilling station. My previous shop were i refill my tank is a Liqiour Store. As i remember i weight my tank and it weight 7.5lbs the TW is 7.5 hmmm...

By the way my PSI reads 700 red corner and 50 Black corner of Guage, the other Guage reads 35 PSI


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cooper, I don't think you have a bad regulator. Most people of the past that experience a "bad" jbj had issues with their working pressure guage, and leaking around the bubble counter and guage joints. All the guage readings on yours sound normal except for the cylinder pressure guage reading. I wouldn't worry about it. One of my cylinder has been at 700 psi for months now. So I doubt it'll be empty any time soon. When it climbs down to 500 psi that's about the point where the CO2 liquid is now become vapor, which indicated a refill time.

Again, I don't thing there's anything to worry about. 

-John N.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

When it comes time to refill the C02 tank, swap it for another one and see what kind of reading you get then. Like John said, a very minor issue anyway. As long as there is no leaks, there is nothing to worry about


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

then im good, just wondering cause this is my first time to refill it and suddenly the PSI is too low, anyway thanks guys i'll keep you updated


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

correct me if im wrong with my Theory:

If there was a leak and my Tank is full, my PSI should still read 800-1000PSI before it will go down in like a week or month

My case is once i open the Tank it automatically reads 700 PSI. hmmm so its true that my tank is not fully refill.??? anyone can confirm this theory of mine

1 more evidence, My TW is 7.5 meaning if i refill it it will be around 12.5. But when i weight my tank its stikk 7.5


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

It should read pretty high, ~800 PSI for many months. And once it drops, it's almost almost empty.

Make sure your scale is accurate. It might or might not be. If it is accurate, then yes, it should weigh 12.5# when filled.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Your 5 lb cylinder weight empty = 7.5 lbs

Cylinder + CO2 refill is suppose to be at least 12.5 lbs (5 lbs of gas + regulator weight). But you're saying that it's still 7.5 lbs on the scale even after your refill. Hmm, to me that sounds like an empty cylinder from a leak, terrible refill job, or a bad scale. 

But, now this makes sense because your regulator is reading the near empty cylinder pressure at a low 700 psi. If all of the above is true, then you have a near empty cylinder and not a faulty JBJ regulator. 

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Good news: JBJ regulator works.
Bad news: They gipped you and didn't refill your tank.
Worse news: Your CO2 cylinder is leaking.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

the tank is 3 months old, the previous owner bought it at aquariumplants.com. and the Hydro test date is last 2003 

phew, i thought i have a bad regultor, it relieves me

When my tank goes 500 PSI i going to refill it at the other shop, maybe airgas, cost a lot but it will give you 100% co2


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

this is weird, my tank pressure suddenly goes 750 PSI, my room temp is normal, but when im holding the tank its cold, but i think its normal cause its aluminum.


----------

